# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  الإحساس بالآخرين

## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلِّ على محمد سيد


المرسلين المصطفى المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 


وعلى أله أئمة الهدى القادة الغر الميامين
____________


هل أنت ممن يسعد الآخرين و تدخل السرور عليهم ؟؟
وهل أنت ممن تجبر الخاطر؟؟

((عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال : من أدخل على مؤمن سروراً خلق الله من ذلك السرور خلقاً، فيلقاه عند موته فيقول له : أبشر يا ولي الله بكرامة من الله ورضوان!.. ثم لا يزال معه حتى يدخله قبره فيقول له مثل ذلك، فإذا بعث تلقاه فيقول له مثل ذلك، ثم لا يزال معه عند كل هول يبشره ويقول له مثل ذلك، فيقول له : من أنت يرحمك الله؟.. 
فيقول : أنا السرور الذي أدخلته على فلان.))


كي نتمتع بهذا الفن يجب أن نحذف من قواميسنا المصلحة والأنانية
......
جبر الخواطر .. يتطلب منا يقظة وحس عالي بمشاعر الآخرين
جبر الخواطر .. ينبع من القلب ، و المجاملة تنبع من اللسان
جبر الخواطر .. بلمسة بإبتسامة بنظرة حانية بكلمات داعمة
جبر الخواطر .. كمن يهـدي طـاقة إيجابيـة للغـير بلا مقـابل
جبر الخواطر .. الكل يحتاجه بلا ميعاد
جبر الخواطر .. للصغير هي قبلة وحنان
جبر الخواطر .. للكبير هي تشجيع و اهتمام
جبر الخواطر .. صدقة ، لأن الابتسامة صدقة

ومن فينا لا ينتظر تلك البسمة وتلك الكلمة وتلك اللمسة الحانية التى تجبر مصاب الساعات والأيام والأحداث ؟؟
جبر الخاطر .. وكسر الخاطر .. كلمتين نعايشها صباحا ومساء .. مابين واقع الم .. وبين انتظار علاج ..


فأنت بين حالين في يومك .. قد تصبح مجبور الخاطر .. وقد تمسي مكسور الخاطر وكلنا ذلك الإنسان .
عندما تجد من يجبر خاطرك .. تجد نفسك سعيد منتعش ..
مفتوح النفس لاستقبال ذلك اليوم او أيام او شهور وأنت بتلك النفسية من اثر ذلك الجبر..
أجمل ما في هذه الحياة ان تجد من يشعر بك .. ومن ثم يترجم هذا الإحساس الى كلمة طيبة وتطييب خاطر .. او رفع ظلم عنك .. او مد يد العون إليك من غير ما تطلب ذلك ..
ان ذلك يسمى جبر الخواطر ..
وهذا الفعل .. يعتبر قمة المثالية فى التقدير والشعور والإحساس المرهف 
والقلب الجميل النادر عند بني البشر..
و ان جبر الخواطر عادة ما يكون لأمور معنوية من متممات كشف معاناة 
تسبب بها قريب او بعيد او حتى صديق.... 
قد يكون جبر الخواطر فى كلمة .. قد تكون فى حصول مبتغى ..
في مواساة والتخفيف عن معاناة .. وقد تكون لمسة عطف وحنان من بني بشر 
بوقفة حانية في الأفراح والاتراح.. أو بكل ما قيل.
وقد تكون بدعوة صادقة من قلب والد او والدة او ذو صلاح في دعائهم لك.
تصب عليك هذه الدعوة زخات مليئة بالأمل .. تملى حياتك ..
وتعيد إليك نشاطك للحياة من جديد . 
وفي ظل تتابع الكسور والتفكر في القول المشهور فنقول ' جبر الخواطر على الله '
إذا غزتك نائبة .. وسال الدمع على وجنتيك بصمت ..
وصاح الأنين بهمس مكتوم .. فلا تنتظر البشر ..
وأسأل رب البشر .. فإنه قريب يجيب دعوة الداعي اذا دعاه .. وقل :
' يا جابر كل كسير أجبر كسرنا يا كريم. 








__________________*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جبر الخواطر 
شيء ممدوح
دمتم سالمين
طرحكم راق لي كثيرا اخية :cheesy:

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*عفاف الهدى 
شكراً كثيراً على المرور الطيب
تحياتي مع شكري وتقديري*

----------


## بحر الشوق

طرحك رائع ومتقن ..

لاتحرمينا من المزيد ..

الف شكر ...



بحر

----------


## ندى الامل

جبر الخواطر صفه جميله ..الله يعطيك العافيه والله يجبر بخاطرك

----------

